

NBC Agrees To Sell Women.com, Backs Away, Gets Sued - lukeqsee
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/04/nbc-done-lawsuit/

======
latch
why would NBC sell those domains? What's 1 million dollars to them vs the
potential of a memorable/great domain (something I'd say is pretty rare)

~~~
gte910h
Why would they? Probably shedding non-performing assets.

The point is, they offered them for sale. Then after an offer was made (which
obligates them to sell in most states), they are _trying_ to back out of the
deal.

I predict they'll have to pay substantially or surrender the domains.

